# Yellow Warning on Dash: DSC, Brake & ABS



## crete (May 16, 2003)

This morning the ABS, DSC and Brake yellow warning lights all came on in the dash while driving. After turning the engine off and restarting they still appear. Owners Manual says a malfunction has occurred in the ABS system or DSC system and to contact a service center immediately.
I called Allison BMW service and they can't see the car until 8/22. I said this is a warning indicator that something is wrong, they responded by saying it is probably a malfunction on one of the ABS wheel sensors. As long as I don't travel in rain or snow I should still have braking function. But the ABS system will not activate.

Should I be concerned or just wait the 3 weeks to bring it in for service? :dunno:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

There must be another BMW dealer you can take her to.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Greco said:


> There must be another BMW dealer you can take her to.


There is... Stevens Ceek BMW, but they are 20 mins away from my home and further from my job. Allison BMW is 2 minutes away and they can provide me a ride to work. But if this is something I shouldn't put off, I'll call Stevens Creek.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Can you drive with no ABS? As someone who has never had any long term experience in a car with no ABS, I'd be a bit uncomfortable on the street without it. (Yes, it's a crutch, but it's a damned useful one!)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

:rofl:
That is too funny, Nick.
:bustingup

WRT the original problem, the lack of ABS and/or DSC wouldn't worry me at all for a few weeks if I was sure that was all there was to it.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Well I got in my car last night to drive home from work and after moving about 100 feet, all the warning lights went out. So far they haven't returned. Does the system still keep the malfunction occurrence stored someplace if I wanted to have it checked out? 

Not knowing what exactly happened, I only can guess it was some part of the computer that sensed a problem, but then was able to reset itself after checking the vehicle when it was moving again. :dunno:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

crete said:


> Well I got in my car last night to drive home from work and after moving about 100 feet, all the warning lights went out. So far they haven't returned. Does the system still keep the malfunction occurrence stored someplace if I wanted to have it checked out?


Yes.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

Oneof your ABS sensors is defective I don't see a problem why you wouldn't wait me too the dealer here made me an appointment in 2 weeks. I think BMW dealers are getting busy especially the ones that have the MINI dealers.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> Oneof your ABS sensors is defective I don't see a problem why you wouldn't wait me too the dealer here made me an appointment in 2 weeks. I think BMW dealers are getting busy especially the ones that have the MINI dealers.


Are you saying you had the same problem and believe one of the ABS sensors is defective so you are waiting 2 weeks to see a dealer as well? I still have an appointment 17 days from now to see my dealer, so maybe I'll know then if the lights don't re-appear before that.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

crete said:


> Are you saying you had the same problem and believe one of the ABS sensors is defective so you are waiting 2 weeks to see a dealer as well? I still have an appointment 17 days from now to see my dealer, so maybe I'll know then if the lights don't re-appear before that.


trust me when those three lights go on it's a sensor and if it goes out it's cause it dried. The main problem is when it rains hard or you go threw puddles of water I think I've had all 4 changed on warranty and this was my first one I had to pay since warranty was finished 90.00$can


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> trust me when those three lights go on it's a sensor and if it goes out it's cause it dried. The main problem is when it rains hard or you go threw puddles of water I think I've had all 4 changed on warranty and this was my first one I had to pay since warranty was finished 90.00$can


OK, but I'm a little confused... So when all the lights go on and then go out..one of the sensors that triggers the lights is dead. Does this mean the system does not have ABS or DSC enabled anymore since there may still be 3 good sensors left. Will the light ever come on again if another sensor goes? But at this moment I still don't have ABS, DSC and full system control, Correct?

Either way, I will definitely see the dealer. Thanks.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

*Finally at the dealer*

Well after more than two weeks since the warning light came on, it did come on and go out a second time. Exactly at the same place where i was driving the first time. As I was pulling into a parking space in my garage at work is when the lights came on.

My appointment was on Friday, so I finally got it over to the dealer and describing what occurred he said it could be either the wheel sensor faulting or something with the throttle body. He said when making a hard or sharp turn the wheel sensor will cause a throttle down on the accelerator and adjust speed. So they have the car to check out. But couldn't get to look at it yet.

Kinda ticks me off, I wait two weeks for an appointment, then bring it and they don't even have time to see it that day. They tell me they will get to it either Monday or Tuesday.

Ok, so they gave me loaner 325 to use, but still if I have to wait 3-5 days just to have it looked at, what good is having an appoinment.

Oh, I get it, I have an appointment two weeks away to have the car looked at 3-5 days after I bring it in.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

I think you need to change dealers.when did you bring it in if on a Monday than froget about it getting it done on Monday cause theyusually finish up Friday's cars. if you brought it Thursday or Friday they need to finish the cars from Tuesday and Wednesday. When I brought in my car fo rthe lights if it's a sensor usually 1-2 days but it's good to know that that informs also maybe of a throttle problem.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> I think you need to change dealers.when did you bring it in if on a Monday than froget about it getting it done on Monday cause theyusually finish up Friday's cars. if you brought it Thursday or Friday they need to finish the cars from Tuesday and Wednesday. When I brought in my car fo rthe lights if it's a sensor usually 1-2 days but it's good to know that that informs also maybe of a throttle problem.


I brought it in on Friday...Driving the 325 loaner they gave me is OK, but I really miss my 540.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

*Update:*

I got my car back from AllisonBMW service. I have to say I'm very disappointed with their service. I've already discussed my issue with getting my car to them and waiting to have it looked at... So on Monday the service advisor calls me and says.....

"Yeah, Hi just wanted to update you on the car.. we order that part but it didn't get here today..so we're looking at Tuesday for it to come in and get you finished up."

Well first off they never called me since I dropped the car off so I had no idea of what he was talking about. When I called back he thought he had been calling me all along to tell me what was wrong with the car and what they were going to do. It turns out it was a defective rotation rate sensor. Here's what the service order said..

"Checked vehicle and found rotation rate sensor stored in DSC memory. Followed test module and found defective sensor, need to replace...VOR part. removed car seat and accessed rate sensor, replaced and recoded and recalibrate system, cleared all faults and reinstalled parts removed. Torqued all bolts and road tested."

So I asked the service advisor was it the wheel sensor or some other sensor. He said it was not the wheel sensor.. The rate sensor monitors the slippage and tilt. Like if someone lifts the car up on an angle like towing. So I asked what seat was removed, the driver's....He said with a long pause....Um....no the back seat, yeah the back seat.

I must say I doubt it was the back seat, (someone correct me if I'm wrong) cause I now see a small impression on my driver seat as if someone had the seat up against something for along period of time. You know like if it was removed and sitting up against something. It is right on the middle front edge of the thigh support extender. Plus all my memory settings for the seats were all gone. I hope the impression will smooth out over time, but I can't believe how they expect me to give them 5-stars in a service review taking everything into consideration.

Plus they were the ones that couldn't even get me a set of license frame screws. I even asked again while there for service and they just didn't seem to want to take the time to look for some. I certainly will not recommend anyone who needs service going to AllisonBMW.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

Well yesterday I was bringing in my car cas the door didn't work and all 3 lights went on I'm like damn another sensor for the 5th or 6th time?? They checked it I waited one hour they gave me the car back and told me they ordered a sensor. But this I'm getting fed up warranty is over and these things are 240.00$can +tx + install it's the 3rd one I'm paying for.............


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Had another ABS-DSC-Brake warning light go on and off while driving. Took it the dealer this week and they diagnosed that the rotational sensor was defective. They ordered the part and replaced it under warranty. The sensor is located under the driver's side dash. So far two warning lights.. replaced a wheel sensor and now a rotational sensor.

How many more sensors will go defective before I have them all replaced? :tsk:


----------

